# Chloe Leigh arrived 9 days early at lightening speed! WARNING NO TIME FOR PAIN RELIEF



## jojolou1981

I started with a few period pains in the evening on Tuesday the 16th which passed but then returned on the 17th at 3am in the morning and were coming every 5 - 10 mins and lasting about 30 seconds. 

I went to the loo and noticed some brown / pink discharge and thought this may have been a bit of plug loss :blush:.

I decided to go back to bed and try and get comfy as i could but i couldn't sleep through them so went on Facebook to pass some time then decided to ring my mum and tell her what was going on plus she had to come all the way from Ainsworth nr Bolton to Altrincham so had to give her a heads up :thumbup:.

I got up and went downstairs after 4pm had a brew and went on the internet to see if it was actually the start of labour etc and timed my contractions on an online calculator then phoned the triage and explained my symptoms, they said once the contractions are a minute apart then i can go in to get checked out, so headed down to the hospital at 11am to see what was going on.

.......................................ONLY 2 CM'S.............................................

SOOOOOO decided to go home and get on the birthing ball and do all the last min preparations ready for Chloe's arrival. 

The contractions were more a less the same all day until it got to about 8pm which then they started to get a bit stronger and had to really concentrate through each contraction and couldn't really talk through them at this point i was debating on going into the hosp for and update but an hour later my waters broke so got my partner to get all the hosp bags together and sat on loads of towels and bin bags as the waters kept on coming :wacko: 

the contractions got really really strong in the car where i had to actually shout out loud!! but as soon as i got to the hosp i ran into triage and got in one of the rooms and hurled myself over the bed mid contraction and was demanding some pain relief! The midwife checked me out and said i was 6cm's and the baby was on her way NOW!!.......................

I was like yes ok so give me some [email protected]&%ing pain relief and they said we cant its too late shes on her way and i was just thinking SHHHHIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTT!!!!!!! 

With that thought the contractions were just unbearable for me and i was screaming like mad! but in-between kept apologising!

when they got me into the delivery suite the contractions seamed a bit more bearable as i felt her almost coming into the world, with a few pushes her head was out and the midwife told me to stop and pant so i did but she just shot out!! 

I ARRIVED IN TRIAGE AT 9:50PM AND HAD HER AT 10:10PM!!! A WHOLE 20 MINS!!!!!!!!! THE PLACENTA ON THE OTHER HAND TOOK OVER AN HOUR TO BE DELIVERED WITH X2 INJECTIONS!!

i had to be wheeled off to surgery cos i had a second deg tear which they had thought had gone through to my bowls (luckily it didn't) and another tear on the outer labia. 

Ive never been in theatre before and it was the thought of my whole bottom half being numb that freaked me out so i was really shaky on the operating table cos i was scared and nervous but everyone was fantastic and really helped me through it all i couldn't thank them enough afterwards and of course apologise for screaming the place down again!! 

if you were in the next cubical to me it was enough to put anyone off the whole experience for life but i got my beautiful daughter Chloe out of it and here she is :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







337939_10150410803540339_684665338_10873518_346116302_o.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 93









308519_10150890632405294_535025293_21550873_2065115866_n (1).jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 98









313113_10150888893315294_535025293_21540259_1195069406_n.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 116


----------



## Belle25

She is so beautiful 
Well done you, you did great! :flower:
Congratulations
xx


----------



## rachy12342

Wow brilliant well done :) x


----------



## xBabyGoose

wow what a beaut, she couldnt wait to meet her mummy! :) congrats


----------



## vintage67

Congratulations!


----------



## aley28

She's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## FiNZ

Congratulations! She's gorgeous.

How did you start pushing at 6cms? Or did you dilate the remaining 4cms in record speed??


----------



## vickles

Congrats! She is beautiful!

Are/were you in the Timperley Health Centre anti-natal classes that ran on Wednesdays through the 4 weeks of September??? Xxx


----------



## xdxxtx

lol, I love your positive ending message. As painful and sometimes horrible as labor can be, if it ends in a healthy baby, WHO ISN'T HAPPY? :) Congratulations on your adorable lil girl!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Ohh, she is so beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Tantan

Congatulations :hugs:


----------



## Leopard

Absolutely precious! Congratulations!


----------



## hippylittlej

Congratulations, she is really lovely. :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Congrats!


----------



## emma4g63

gorgeous...........


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations :D 
How much did she weigh? (unless I missed it)


----------



## Lisa1981

Congratulations.


----------



## lilady951

wow! Congratulations, hun! well done!


----------



## jojolou1981

FiNZ said:


> Congratulations! She's gorgeous.
> 
> How did you start pushing at 6cms? Or did you dilate the remaining 4cms in record speed??

yup i dilated the rest in lightening speed and felt the urge to push being wheeled off to the delivery suite lol x


----------



## jojolou1981

vickles said:


> Congrats! She is beautiful!
> 
> Are/were you in the Timperley Health Centre anti-natal classes that ran on Wednesdays through the 4 weeks of September??? Xxx

no i wasn't i was at hale library hun xx


----------



## jojolou1981

5-a-side said:


> Congratulations :D
> How much did she weigh? (unless I missed it)

7lb 14


----------



## Darling

She's really beautiful! Well done and congrats! X


----------



## Emzy1

She is so cute congrats :)


----------



## mj2004

Congrats she is beautiful!!


----------



## shellie

Oh wow, congratulations, shes a cutie. xxx


----------



## nicb26

Congratulations! She is gorgeous x


----------



## Nyn

Well done hun! and congratulations!! she's beautiful! x


----------



## Kasia

Congrats & wishing you a speedy recovery:flower:


----------



## lynnikins

congrats, i went from 6cm to delivery very quick with my second baby its quite a shock to the system. well done though shes gorge


----------



## Gretaa

she's beautiful! Congratulations :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

Congratulations she's adorable :) your labour was similar to mine, it went very fast and i didn't have any pain relief either. Like you all i did was scream my head off through each contraction but it's really the ideal labour as it's all over so quick :thumbup: well done x


----------



## jojolou1981

babyhopesxx said:


> Congratulations she's adorable :) your labour was similar to mine, it went very fast and i didn't have any pain relief either. Like you all i did was scream my head off through each contraction but it's really the ideal labour as it's all over so quick :thumbup: well done x

wow im glad we had such similar experiences i was sooo shocked by it all you really cant describe the Pain! At the same time i think this is why you go on to have more children because you cant relate the pain to anything at all so its easily forgotten? and you have created something sooo amazing and beautiful that u would do anything to have that unconditional love again? well thats my view on it anyway lol x


----------



## Maid Marian

https://i582.photobucket.com/albums/ss268/pamelasdesigns/congratulations-stork-and-baby-cart.jpg

The moment a child is born,
The mother is also born.
She never existed before.
The woman existed, but the mother, never.
A mother is something absolutely new.
:kiss:


----------

